# Ariens 8526



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

A friend was offered an Ariens 8526 single stage snowblower. I guess they are about 15 yrs old? The guy never uses it since he is away during the winter. Not sure if any problems. Seems in very good physical condition. What would be a fair price to offer? This is in northern NJ.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

8526 is Not a Single Stage. Price is Directly Proportionate to Condition. Photos would help.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> 8526 is Not a Single Stage. Price is Directly Proportionate to Condition. Photos would help.



Oops. Sorry. Meant 2 stage. Not much info other than it ran well with no problems but hasn't been started in about 3 years. Physically is looks in excellent condition.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That was out I think around 2005, Has a double pulley Tecumseh engine, Decent blower if in good shape, Not running though brings down price considerably, I would pay $250 max if in excelent condition not running. Around here anyway.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

Guy wants $150. I figure it would be good to take it and get it serviced to change the oil, filter, spark plug, lube... Should cost like $100? So good deal?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

rlb said:


> Guy wants $150. I figure it would be good to take it and get it serviced to change the oil, filter, spark plug, lube... Should cost like $100? So good deal?


If its not a rust bucket, its a good deal. And you could do all that service yourself and save some money, not hard to do. And FYI, there is no filter to replace.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would grab it for $150 in a NJ Minute - sight unseen.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks all. No rust. Excellent physical condition. Just needs a tune up and should be good to go.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

$150 is a steal, Real easy to do that work yourself and a nice machine.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

So what should be done? It hasn't been started in about 3 yrs.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

rlb said:


> So what should be done? It hasn't been started in about 3 yrs.


Rebuild the carb, new fuel line. Once you get it started, change the oil and a new spark plug. Pull the belly pan, and inspect the belts for rotting/cracks. And lube components that require it.. Re-set the shoes and replace as needed, as well as the scrapper bar. Check any cables, and adjust as needed. A couple hours in the garage and you can knock these items out. See if you can find the owners manual online and review for some of the procedures of the items above.


----------

